# Weekly Photo Challenge #46 for Week of 5/29/16



## wvdawg (May 28, 2016)

This week's theme is - NATURE - and the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 29, 2016)

Got this shot this morning came home and saw the Challenge and just had to say WOOO WHOOO   it fits


----------



## wvdawg (May 29, 2016)

Nice one Mike!  Nature at its finest!  Good shot!


----------



## wvdawg (May 29, 2016)

*Momma wanted to ride to the mountains today.*

She had never been to Amicalola, so we had brunch at the lodge and walked to the falls.


----------



## carver (May 30, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> She had never been to Amicalola, so we had brunch at the lodge and walked to the falls.



Nice!


----------



## natureman (May 30, 2016)

Falls on Blood Mtn. Creek.



Blood Mtn. Creek by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful capture!


----------



## nrh0011 (May 31, 2016)

*Nature*

Quartzite rocks formations at cheaha national park


----------



## nrh0011 (May 31, 2016)

natureman that's one awesome shot!


----------



## natureman (Jun 1, 2016)

nrh0011 said:


> natureman that's one awesome shot!



Thanks, that is also some nice rock work in your photo.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2016)

Florida sky


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 1, 2016)

natureman said:


> Thanks, that is also some nice rock work in your photo.



Thank you!


----------



## BERN (Jun 5, 2016)

*nature walk*

squeezing this one in at the last minute!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Gotta love that one, LMLXS!  I'm glad you aren't driving in to work everyday, but I sure miss the drive-to-town series!

Sounds like a day well spent, wvdawg!  And a cool shot out of it too!

Lovely shot, Natureman!

Awesome, nrh0011!

The palms add to the story, karen936 - I can feel he humidity & wind starting to kick off that afternoon thunderstorm!

Sweet, BERN!  I really liked a couple of the others, but you nailed the fresh regrowth following a prescribed burn!  It's hard to create a good composition in our southeastern forests (for me anyway), but I sure like that one!

Here's one I shot that week - we took Little Critter out west.  We spent a few days around Yellowstone.  I almost didn't pull over for this bison grazing near a geothermal feature (assuming that we'd see many more - but we didn't see another bison around a hot spring/geyser/etc).  I'm glad I got this grab shot, but wish I'd spend a little more time getting a better shot - like setting up my tripod, etc.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 250 mm, f/8, 1/200th second, ISO 360, handheld, existing light, slight crop.


----------



## BERN (Jun 8, 2016)

I went last year and never saw one around a thermal feature. That is quite a shot.





rip18 said:


> Gotta love that one, LMLXS!  I'm glad you aren't driving in to work everyday, but I sure miss the drive-to-town series!
> 
> Sounds like a day well spent, wvdawg!  And a cool shot out of it too!
> 
> ...


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2016)

rip18 said:


> Here's one I shot that week - we took Little Critter out west.  We spent a few days around Yellowstone.  I almost didn't pull over for this bison grazing near a geothermal feature (assuming that we'd see many more - but we didn't see another bison around a hot spring/geyser/etc).  I'm glad I got this grab shot, but wish I'd spend a little more time getting a better shot - like setting up my tripod, etc.
> 
> Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 250 mm, f/8, 1/200th second, ISO 360, handheld, existing light, slight crop.




That shot is framed beautifully Rip.  Can't wait to see more!  Hope you find time to share some more of your trip!
DJ


----------

